# I need an ID please



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey I just found this guy on my wall in my house. He looks about an inch to an inch and a half long from leg to leg the way he is spread out in the pictures. He's one of the biggest spiders I've found in my house, and I was just curious as to what kind it was. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Where r u from?


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Badrad1532 said:


> Where r u from?


Southeast Michigan


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks like a wolf spider of some sort...I'll have to do some research to get a species name.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

BioTeAcH said:


> Looks like a wolf spider of some sort...I'll have to do some research to get a species name.


Nevermind...I blew it up and it isn't near hairy enough. Based on size, shape, and location I now say huntsman spider.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

BioTeAcH said:


> Looks like a wolf spider of some sort...I'll have to do some research to get a species name.


Nevermind...I blew it up and it isn't near hairy enough. Based on size, shape, and location I now say huntsman spider.
[/quote]

Sweet thanks!


----------

